# My 1st recurve buck



## jaymax (Jan 31, 2016)

Story on bowhunting forum!

Needless to say, I'm hooked again!


----------



## bronco611 (Jan 31, 2016)

cool, congrats on a fine buck.


----------



## chenryiv (Jan 31, 2016)

Congrats!!  You'll be hooked.


----------



## Todd Cook (Jan 31, 2016)

Outstanding!


----------



## Allen Oliver (Jan 31, 2016)

Congrats. You will be getting rid of those wheels before long!


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 31, 2016)

You'll be one of those that makes it look easy...


----------



## Barebowyer (Jan 31, 2016)

Well done.  Congrats!


----------



## Clipper (Jan 31, 2016)

Lot more fun than shooting one with a wheel bow, isn't it?  Congratulations and don't look back.


----------



## Pointpuller (Jan 31, 2016)

Outstanding.  Congrats!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 31, 2016)

Good stuff, nice deer.


----------



## robert carter (Jan 31, 2016)

Good job. Be carefull or you`ll get hooked. RC


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 31, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 1, 2016)

Good deal.


----------



## Stephen Dendy (Feb 1, 2016)

Congrats! That's a really nice deer.


----------



## AllAmerican (Feb 1, 2016)

Nice !


----------



## Lady Frost (Mar 8, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## jekilpat (Mar 8, 2016)

Really cool.  Congratulations on the wheels coming off your ride!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 10, 2016)

Mighty fine buck...Ya done good ! 
Welcome back!


----------

